# What's on your bench



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2017)

No, these aren't chainsaws, but they do cut wood 

Yesterday afternoon was spent cleaning up these heads, re-profiling several of them, and putting a nice edge on all of them. They are all vintage Plumbs. The three on the left are all National patterns, top right is a 4 1/2# Puget Sound, Rockaway, Jersey, carpenters hatchets, and a hewing hatchet.


----------



## grack (Apr 23, 2017)

I've got a stack of wv's finest the old Kelly's axe factory the 
perfect axes later on true temper Kelly's perfect best axes I've had.
Made 30 miles from me on patrick street in Charleston wv. My grandmother worked there.


----------



## grack (Apr 23, 2017)

Not on my bench but on my stump a china 365 that now has a mahle 371xp topend with quad port muffler and mild porting cheap fun saws lol


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 23, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> No, these aren't chainsaws, but they do cut wood
> 
> Yesterday afternoon was spent cleaning up these heads, re-profiling several of them, and putting a nice edge on all of them. They are all vintage Plumbs. The three on the left are all National patterns, top right is a 4 1/2# Puget Sound, Rockaway, Jersey, carpenters hatchets, and a hewing hatchet.
> 
> View attachment 574952



they look great.
what process did you use to clean up the heads?


----------



## JTM (Apr 23, 2017)

This was my grandfathers True Temper Kelley's. He got in in 1940 to work on a TVA land clearing project. I re-handled it today. I was excited because I came across this hickory handle at a hardware store, it had the grain running parallel with the cut.


----------



## grack (Apr 23, 2017)

JTM said:


> View attachment 574986
> This was my grandfathers True Temper Kelley's. He got in in 1940 to work on a TVA land clearing project. I re-handled it today. I was excited because I came across this hickory handle at a hardware store, it had the grain running parallel with the cut.


Nice work looks better than a nos one i saw they are very popular here my dad could get them shaving sharp I've got only prefects i would like to find more designs they produced.


----------



## JTM (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks. The axe is the same one you have. It says True Temper Kelly Perfect.


----------



## grack (Apr 23, 2017)

That was grandmas' axe 
An old man i know retired from there 35+ years the made him a custom double bit stainless steel or chromed axe in a mahogany case they shut down in the early 80s


----------



## JTM (Apr 23, 2017)

I never thought of the history of its manufacturing and you having a grandmother that actually worked there makes reading your post very cool, especially re-handling my grandfather's axe today.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2017)

bryanr2 said:


> they look great.
> what process did you use to clean up the heads?


I have a 3/4 HP bench grinder with a Multitool belt grinder on one side and a 8" wire wheel on the other.

http://www.trick-tools.com/Multitool_2_x_36_inch_Belt_Grinder_Attachment_MT362_305


----------



## SeMoTony (Apr 23, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I have a 3/4 HP bench grinder with a Multitool belt grinder on one side and a 8" wire wheel on the other.
> 
> http://www.trick-tools.com/Multitool_2_x_36_inch_Belt_Grinder_Attachment_MT362_305


No pic, since I don't know if it would be advised on a 661c to advance the timing as Brad has recomended on most everything from ms-170 thru ms-880's ; but those were old style screw driver tune mostly and my understanding of my 90cc saw workings takes it into "Majic" since it works. Works different on need for a little warm up to idle well. Throws chips well, but MORE CC"s More speed less Time milling I hope ;if not - not
Thanks for any experience based advice


----------



## Boomer 87 (Apr 23, 2017)

On my bench....poulan model 68 bow saw with half pitch chain.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> No pic, since I don't know if it would be advised on a 661c to advance the timing as Brad has recomended on most everything from ms-170 thru ms-880's ; but those were old style screw driver tune mostly and my understanding of my 90cc saw workings takes it into "Majic" since it works. Works different on need for a little warm up to idle well. Throws chips well, but MORE CC"s More speed less Time milling I hope ;if not - not
> Thanks for any experience based advice


The 661 loves some timing advance.


----------



## SeMoTony (Apr 23, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> The 661 loves some timing advance.


Brad thank you for a quick response. A man up at Iowa GTG recomended as a general idea to advance til pop back hurts too bad, then bring it back to last spot I could live with it. My older less $ involved saws I"ll try his theory, since his mighty mite "spoke" well about his skills.
There's a fellow within short drive who claims he has a good saw, we ought to get some cutting time to compare. Like to see how his 90 cc compares with mine, just for purely educational benifit .


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> Brad thank you for a quick response. A man up at Iowa GTG recomended as a general idea to advance til pop back hurts too bad, then bring it back to last spot I could live with it. My older less $ involved saws I"ll try his theory, since his mighty mite "spoke" well about his skills.
> There's a fellow within short drive who claims he has a good saw, we ought to get some cutting time to compare. Like to see how his 90 cc compares with mine, just for purely educational benifit .


Depends on what coil you have on the ignition advance. 
4701 will take much more than a 4700.
I pretty much only port 90cc saws and always have several here if you want to come run some.


----------



## SeMoTony (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Depends on what coil you have on the ignition advance.
> 4701 will take much more than a 4700.
> I pretty much only port 90cc saws and always have several here if you want to come run some.


I will look,two 90cc saws are plenty for me jason. If I get a little older I may have to switch to using both hands on one saw lol


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 24, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> I will look,two 90cc saws are plenty for me jason. If I get a little older I may have to switch to using both hands on one saw lol


I ain't trying to sell you one,I'm saying if you ever want to run some saws come on down.
I port every day and always have 066's,064's and 394's and 395's and 661's here.
I put a tank or two through everyone before I send it home so I run saws everyday.
Come on down when you get time


----------



## ML12 (Apr 24, 2017)

On the bench: Homelite model 17 that won't rev up or idle, only runs rough at 1/4 throttle, needs more carb work I suspect. Mac 1-72 waiting for a full tear down. DB electric waiting for some chain. Mac 790, new carb, epoxied some cracked castings runs sweet.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 24, 2017)

Gonna clean up some of these a bit better, gonna check the edge on the Walters, it might be taking a trip to a GTG, I dont think its been used B4.
Mostly German and Swedish steel here. 




Have to add the Walters was a flea market find from a fellow who looked to be 90,,he could care less what he got for it, was just cleaning house. I did a very light clean on it,,,


----------



## SeMoTony (Apr 24, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I ain't trying to sell you one,I'm saying if you ever want to run some saws come on down.
> I port every day and always have 066's,064's and 394's and 395's and 661's here.
> I put a tank or two through everyone before I send it home so I run saws everyday.
> Come on down when you get time


Shoulda got in touch before Iowa GTG, plenty o room in mini van for more saws. You missed out on a lota good. Food was great companions sharing info, showing off how there work fared against others. Got a refresher on sharping chisel. But that leaves me with more chains than I swing a cat at to sharp, & maybe head east to Tennessee @ Masterminds GTG in October.


----------



## grack (Apr 24, 2017)

I've had this 590 for over four year's it was just muff modded and retuned been great no issues. tore it down recently and mildly ported with base gasket delete the piston and ring still looked new but i bent a circlip saving it for later.
I'm trying a golf piston and ring i had runs excellent now modified a Bailey's special oem

372 full wrap for it handles great.


----------



## grack (Apr 29, 2017)

Found this old
Kelly's boy's axe head in the woods year's ago they must have used it as a felling wedge i cleaned the head up and it's very sharp now
neighbor gave me this very nice hickory handle great limbing axe light and fast.


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 29, 2017)

Just finished up a pretty 7900


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2017)

Can you say AIR LEAK!!! This is on a 346XP that I ported and has been in commercial use for several years now. I went through the saw entirely because it wasn't performing correctly. It turned out that it was no longer going to WOT as the plastic end of the throttle rod and worn off. This seal has simply worn out, and worn the sealing lip off. The P&C and ring still look like new with almost no wear at all. I didn't even replace the ring. Thankfully, the operator is very good at tuning a saw, knew something wasn't right, and quit running it before the topend was hurt!














The saw would not idle down with the leaking seal. This is demonstrating that it can now be idled down until it dies.


----------



## grack (Apr 29, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Can you say AIR LEAK!!! This is on a 346XP that I ported and has been in commercial use for several years now. I went through the saw entirely because it wasn't performing correctly. It turned out that it was no longer going to WOT as the plastic end of the throttle rod and worn off. This seal has simply worn out, and worn the sealing lip off. The P&C and ring still look like new with almost no wear at all. I didn't even replace the ring. Thankfully, the operator is very good at tuning a saw, knew something wasn't right, and quit running it before the topend was hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good save my customers just hammer down until catastrophic failure.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 29, 2017)

grack said:


> Good save my customers just hammer down until catastrophic failure.


I'm afraid that most do. That's why I'm so glad this guy knows his stuff!


----------



## 94SRUNNER (Apr 30, 2017)

Just recently went through and cleaned up this 028WB and converted to electronic ignition. It's running much better, but needs a little fine tuning...once the work bench is cleaned off


----------



## grack (Jun 7, 2017)

Found some rare kelly axe single and double bit axe heads.
Two days in white vinegar really does a good job you just have to oil or put some kind of protection on them.
I found some nice hickory handles too.


----------



## grack (Jun 7, 2017)

I fixed this 011 for a friend and he gave me this 30s-50s era Kelly's single bit these are my favorite style of axes.


----------



## grack (Jun 7, 2017)

I finished a few Kelly's/true temper lately i used watco and mahogany stain to make a unique color.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 8, 2017)

My bench has been idle. I've been dealing with complications from ulcerative colitis. I was admitted to the hospital for several days last weak with a CDIF infection. I'm at home recovering now. The Dr can't seem to be able to find a med to put me into remission.

We did help my daughter buy a car a couple weeks ago.


----------



## grack (Jun 8, 2017)

Finished up this Kelly's /true temper
Cruiser 28 inch.
I've never had one of 
These before just the fullsize axes
It's very light and handy.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 8, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> My bench has been idle. I've been dealing with complications from ulcerative colitis. I was admitted to the hospital for several days last weak with a CDIF infection. I'm at home recovering now. The Dr can't seem to be able to find a med to put me into remission.
> 
> We did help my daughter buy a car a couple weeks ago.
> View attachment 583868


At least she bought a chevy.
One less thing to worry about.


----------



## dswensen (Jun 8, 2017)

On my bench? An Airline 7 tube super heterodyne from 1936.

Any tube-radio guys out there?

It ain't real radio unless the it can heat your house when it's turned on.


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jun 8, 2017)

on my bench waiting for a new air filter, and general goin through, tryin to lock down a 5ft bar.


----------



## grack (Jun 9, 2017)

My late brother in laws axe a Kelly's.
I'm giving it to my nephew.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 9, 2017)

dswensen said:


> On my bench? An Airline 7 tube super heterodyne from 1936.
> 
> Any tube-radio guys out there?
> 
> It ain't real radio unless the it can heat your house when it's turned on.



had 48 chev, bout time motor was warmed up, radio was too.

this be on the bench. got runnin last nite


----------



## huskyboy (Jun 9, 2017)

A friend of mine's 357xp I cleaned cylinder up and put a meteor in a while back is still running strong was in for pull cord replace and I checked tune. Sweet running saw. 550xp on bench as well, wasn't oiling. Still troubleshooting it.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 10, 2017)

Brad - sorry to hear about your medical issues. Sending prayers for speedy recovery. 



Must resist urge to start collecting vintage axes...

On my bench - a Jonsered 80 and Jonsered XF - both recent arrivals. Both just getting a general cleaning and triage for now.


----------



## grack (Jun 11, 2017)

A friend has been using this broken handled 250 for firewood.
It got so it wouldn't start and has an oil leak.
I started working on it 
It's got a trimmer pull handle makes it hard to hold on to pull it



And it had a lot of water in it.
Compression is good so i will go through it and fix it for him.
He can't afford another saw.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 11, 2017)

You putting a handle on it also?


----------



## grack (Jun 11, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> You putting a handle on it also?


Yes i wouldn't let a saw leave my shop like that.


----------



## X 66 Stang347 X (Jun 11, 2017)

I didnt think you would. But if you haven't found one I have one laying around


----------



## grack (Jun 12, 2017)

X 66 Stang347 X said:


> I didnt think you would. But if you haven't found one I have one laying around


Thank you for the offer but
I had already ordered him a huztl
Handle it was like 6.00 plus ship.
That's his "big" saw he borrowed a 211 for now.


----------



## Husky394268 (Jun 12, 2017)

Soon to be on the bench. Free chainsaw from the boss. I got lucky has the good carb.


----------



## anysawpat (Jun 12, 2017)

Stripped the 371 down split the case ,pulled the bearings cleaned the cases filed out the Crack on the front of the oil tank , sanded all the paint/powder coat off the area, cleaned again with lacquer thinner. Drop it at the welder tomorrow.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 16, 2017)

On the bench today - 2 Jonsered XF's for most of the day. Just triage, cleaning, compression check etc. Once those were done, I got started on the Husqvarna 90...


----------



## 94SRUNNER (Jun 16, 2017)

Rebuilding a MS250 that my dad straight gased several years ago. This saw will be a housewarming gift for my brother. 

While rebuilding, I'm converting from the ez-start pull starter and the tooless chain tensioner to the standard setup.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 16, 2017)

thanks to a member's generosity [starter parts] this got runnin last nite.


----------



## JTM (Jun 17, 2017)

The female coupling part of the slip clutch stripped on the spline. Howse 10' bush hog. Company sold in bankruptcy. No more 12 spline parts available but I found one! It was the only the guy had and I've been calling all over the place for a couple of weeks. I feel like I won the lottery.


----------



## grack (Jun 17, 2017)

Fixed a stihl km90r new bulb and lines.
Got a free homelite looks new trimmer going mud daubers nest pulled the crap out of the muffler runs good now.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's the 390XP that Andre, @Andyshine77 , sold and I volunteered to machine a popup piston in. Andre had already modded the muffler and installed an unlimited coil. I also advance the ignition. This saw has no port work. The wood is super hard and dry Ash. Not going to break any cutting speed records in this stuff!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jun 18, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the 390XP that Andre, @Andyshine77 , sold and I volunteered to machine a popup piston in. Andre had already modded the muffler and installed an unlimited coil. I also advance the ignition. This saw has no port work. The wood is super hard and dry Ash. Not going to break any cutting speed records in this stuff!



Petrified forest wood


----------



## grack (Jun 18, 2017)

Good running and sounding saw.
I cut dead ash all the time for neighbor's. 
It's hard filthy dangerous tree's to cut.
It is ready to burn as it hits the ground is the only positive lol


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 18, 2017)

On the bench today - two ancient Partner R-11's. Not sure when these were produced, but production started in 1958. Anyway, they're both grimy as he11, but the one that I worked on the majority of the day today cleaned up nicely. 

I started off just intending to do a good cleaning and triage, but the "might as well's" bit me in the arse. Compression is real low; the piston looks good, and so does the cylinder, but the rings look like they have some rust. Ruh-roh. And the crank seals don't look very good. Guess I need to see what parts I can buy for this sucker...

Scott


----------



## dynodave (Jun 18, 2017)

My most recent 3 across my bench are the:
1. Homelite 150 Automatic, freebe, bad rubber manifold, points worn to zero clearance, carb full of taffy, worn sprocket, final fix $28.01
2. Mini Mac 110 Eager Beaver freebe, ran fine with new starter cord/handle any help please with economical air cleaner/carb cover & screw. $0 so far...
3. 2nd Peerless Chain Model 35 grinder, pretty rusty needing non damaging forced disassembly.
Pix instantly available in my gallery albums listed below.
When do you officially graduate to CAD? 5 years ago I had 1 poulan saw. today...39.
Most of them have run or currently do run, and the vast majority were given as freebe's.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 18, 2017)

I was given a bunch of Homelite saws and parts, all Super EZ. I now have 4 complete saws which run. I had nothing better to do so I dipped into the parts box and retrieved enough parts to build yet another one. I have spares for about any part on the saw so I should get it running sometime. If I don't use too many of the spares I might try to build yet another. Running a little low on bars and chains at this point but I think I know where I can find a few if I need them..


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 20, 2017)

Got stalled on the Partner R11's - have to scrounge for some parts. So I gave the Landoni 773 a good cleaning, compression test, etc., to get it ready to sell.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 20, 2017)

grack said:


> Fixed a stihl km90r new bulb and lines.
> Got a free homelite looks new trimmer going mud daubers nest pulled the crap out of the muffler runs good now.View attachment 585461
> View attachment 585462


You killed the kitty. I hate those things


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2017)

dynodave said:


> My most recent 3 across my bench are the:
> 1. Homelite 150 Automatic, freebe, bad rubber manifold, points worn to zero clearance, carb full of taffy, worn sprocket, final fix $28.01
> 2. Mini Mac 110 Eager Beaver freebe, ran fine with new starter cord/handle any help please with economical air cleaner/carb cover & screw. $0 so far...
> 3. 2nd Peerless Chain Model 35 grinder, pretty rusty needing non damaging forced disassembly.
> ...


 If you only had a 330 Homie you would have the three saws I hate to work on the most..


----------



## ML12 (Jun 20, 2017)

I had this Husky 61 apart last night for a general tune up and clean. Belongs to a buddy, and had probably never been blown out before judging by the saw cake. Had to do dress the bar, and sharpen the chain. Really nice saw, lower hours good condition overall.


----------



## dswensen (Jun 20, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> thanks to a member's generosity [starter parts] this got runnin last nite.
> 
> View attachment 585356



That's AWESOME. Black-top Mac 10-10 Automatic just like that one was the first saw I ever ran. When Dad died, Mom gave it to a neighbor. CRAP!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2017)

Just finished putting together another Super EZ from the box of parts I was given, that's a total of 5 so far but I'm running low on parts. This one is together but not running very well, starts and runs good for a few seconds then it starts running real rich and then it dies. I've tried adjusting the carb until both needles were completely closed and still ran rich. Looks like a carb rebuild might be in order. Think I'll start with a pressure test on the carb..


----------



## bulletpruf (Jun 20, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Just finished putting together another Super EZ from the box of parts I was given, that's a total of 5 so far but I'm running low on parts. This one is together but not running very well, starts and runs good for a few seconds then it starts running real rich and then it dies. I've tried adjusting the carb until both needles were completely closed and still ran rich. Looks like a carb rebuild might be in order. Think I'll start with a pressure test on the carb..



If you find yourself running low on parts, I have a Super EZ auto that I took apart to part out. Since I only paid $5 for the saw, the parts are free. Just pay for shipping ($5-$10 with USPS).


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> If you find yourself running low on parts, I have a Super EZ auto that I took apart to part out. Since I only paid $5 for the saw, the parts are free. Just pay for shipping ($5-$10 with USPS).


 Thanks for the offer but I think I may quit on these while I'm ahead.


----------



## dynodave (Jun 20, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> If you only had a 330 Homie you would have the three saws I hate to work on the most..


LOL I've got 3 homelite 330, I love them. I haven't updated all my pix on my gallery where I currently only show one 330.


----------



## El Moobs (Jun 20, 2017)

Today is 1128 series Stihl day..........plus I have a 346XP up there too. I hope the Stihls don't decide to gang up on little Husky.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2017)

dynodave said:


> LOL I've got 3 homelite 330, I love them. I haven't updated all my pix on my gallery where I currently only show one 330.


 Not that much wrong with the 330s, I just found it difficult to take them apart and put them back together but since I've done several it's not as bad. I'm still a little gun shy about working on the Mini Mac though.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm about to finish up the Super EZ I started on a couple of days ago, put three carburetors on it before I could find one that would work. I still may have to pull this one off since it's been in a parts box for years and hasn't been cleaned or kitted. The saw does rev up and run pretty good but I haven't found the "sweet spot" for the carb adjustment yet..


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 20, 2017)

dswensen said:


> That's AWESOME. Black-top Mac 10-10 Automatic just like that one was the first saw I ever ran. When Dad died, Mom gave it to a neighbor. CRAP!



it could go your way, if you wanted it...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> Today is 1128 series Stihl day..........plus I have a 346XP up there too. I hope the Stihls don't decide to gang up on little Husky.


 The 346 can pretty well hold it's own I would think...


----------



## dswensen (Jun 20, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> it could go your way, if you wanted it...



I very much appreciate the offer - really. It wouldn't be quite the same though, you know?

Thank you.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 21, 2017)

ya, i know. first I ran was poulan 4200, when they were new. don't have THE one but took awhile & found a nice one.


----------



## rd35 (Jun 21, 2017)

Brother-in-law walked into my shop a couple of days ago with his MS180 and his MS310. MS180 was making a funny sound and rattling badly when cutting. Turns out his e-clip, washer, AND cage bearing were missing from his clutch drum. MS310 seemed to be down on compression. He had loaned it out to his wife's cousin....nuff said. So, I'm preparing to tear down the 310 to see if the cylinder is salvageable. Gotta take a look at the crank on the 180 to see if it is damaged. Then start ordering parts. My brother-in-law will give you the shirt off his back. Gotta love him! Great guy! But I cannot convince him that loaning out chainsaws is not a good idea! This will be one of those jobs where I supply the parts at cost with no labor charge! He will try to pay me for the labor plus more. I will refuse to take his money. And we will start throwing the wad of cash back and forth at each other. Yes, he and I are good friends indeed!!!


----------



## JonCraig (Jun 21, 2017)

Bought a couple 020's half-together in a box for $20. Cool thing is there are a few bags of OEM parts that were presumably for the last guy's rebuild. Includes carb kits, gaskets and seals, impulse line, and all new A/V. 

One is a super and the P&C look great. Should be no problem to make a runner, but somehow I'm having Mini-Mac flashbacks...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2017)

Brand spankin' new!!!


----------



## bulletpruf (Jul 17, 2017)

3 saws on the bench today.

Started off with a Poulan "Pro" 295. This is a 2005 model, purchased the day after Katrina, I think. Yeah, it's got a lot of plastic but this saw cut more and bigger stuff than expected, by far. Last time I used it a few years ago, I'm pretty sure I scorched the piston -- fuel line had a pinhole and saw ran lean. Put in a new piston, new muffler (with redneck "dual port" modification) gave it a good cleaning, etc. Hoping it has enough guts to pull that 20" bar after the muffler mod and some tuning. Still need to rebuild the carb and a few other things but should be ready for loaner duty soon.






Second saw is my 066. Just slapped a new 28 Rollomatic bar on it with new Stihl 3/8 chain. Need to do a bit of cleaning on this one. Have a roller chain catcher and original flat top cover on the way.




From there, I got back on my 038 Magnum that I had set aside weeks ago. Doing a complete rebuild on this one. No current pics, but here's what it looked like before I tore it apart.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jul 17, 2017)

Got given this Dolmar 111 last week , despite ultrasonic cleaning the carb and fitting a repair kit I still can't get it to answer smoothly to the throttle. Pulled the muffler and the piston is mint , passed a pressure and vac test too .
Looks like I'm gonna have to get a carb , fuel line is mint and filter has been renewed .
Driving me nuts !!


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 17, 2017)

Huskys holding my bench down


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jul 17, 2017)

Stihl 026: needs clutch springs and roller cage bearing.

Husqvarna 136: needs clutch washer.

Stihl S10: just got it. Needs everything. Probably will get nothing.

Stihl 028 WB: Employee's saw. Needs new tensioner.

Stihl 250: needs stuff. Don't have stuff yet.

Stihl 251: see above.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 17, 2017)

JonCraig said:


> Bought a couple 020's half-together in a box for $20. Cool thing is there are a few bags of OEM parts that were presumably for the last guy's rebuild. Includes carb kits, gaskets and seals, impulse line, and all new A/V.
> 
> One is a super and the P&C look great. Should be no problem to make a runner, but somehow I'm having Mini-Mac flashbacks...
> 
> View attachment 586230


 I thought that at first but once you get into it it's not that bad. I would have given that much for what you got..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a couple of well used 026s waiting on parts. Funny thing, the engines have lots of compression and are OEM, so at least I'm starting off with that much..


----------



## JonCraig (Jul 17, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I thought that at first but once you get into it it's not that bad. I would have given that much for what you got..



Yeah--once I found the bag of seals, lines, etc., I was really pleased. Great running saw; I'm just trying to find a top handle assembly for it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 17, 2017)

JonCraig said:


> Yeah--once I found the bag of seals, lines, etc., I was really pleased. Great running saw; I'm just trying to find a top handle assembly for it.


 Probably keep watching ebay, one will show up.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2017)

Not chainsaws, but this is what's consuming my time right now. This is just the first of three section. Total square footage of the whole job is 4,000. This part is 1650. I'm hoping to pour Wednesday morning. I have a crew coming in for that.

This was 10 days ago.






Here's everything I dug out.





I worked through most of a thunderstorm.





Here it is tonight after compacting the crushed limestone. This is the result of a Friday evening, all day the next day, last Saturday afternoon/evening, and tonight after work.


----------



## JonCraig (Jul 17, 2017)

@blsnelling has a day job? I just assumed you ground on jugs 50 hrs/week!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 17, 2017)

JonCraig said:


> @blsnelling has a day job? I just assumed you ground on jugs 50 hrs/week!


I've only done a handful of port jobs in the last 18 months. Yes, I have a day job as a programmer analyst. This driveway job is at my home.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jul 18, 2017)

ultima 113, hd am for those that don't know. got the saw on sun.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jul 18, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> ultima 113, hd am for those that don't know. got the saw on sun.



Do you have any R11 parts? I have a few and am in need of some parts. Hope to get both back into running condition again without turning one into a parts saw.

Scott


----------



## ML12 (Jul 18, 2017)

rocketnorton said:


> got the saw on sun.



I saw that one, and missed it, glad you got it. Looks really nice!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 18, 2017)

What's on my bench today is my tractor battery, flat as a pancake. I tried to use the Cub Cadet to move my log splitter outside to split some logs and it wouldn't start. That log splitter is very heavy when you have to move it by pushing. I ended up falling down and skinning up my knee so I'm taking it easy for a few days while the knee recuperates..I did get the logs split before I went inside..


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 18, 2017)

Porting a new 390 this morning


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 18, 2017)

Blew up my China 440 in less than quarter tank. No compression now. ...it's gonna be on my bench asap lol. 

Mid cut it made some funny noise like something let go....

Shucks


----------



## JonCraig (Jul 18, 2017)

Those pics are before, I'm assuming? Be sure to take lots of pics of the carnage!!!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, let us know what let go, been thinkin' about trying one of their 660 kits when I get a little richer..


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 18, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Porting a new 390 this morning
> View attachment 591469



Noooo! Have you heard what's on MMWS bench?


----------



## JonCraig (Jul 18, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Noooo! Have you heard what's on MMWS bench?


----------



## Edwad (Jul 18, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Noooo! Have you heard what's on MMWS bench?


I saw it. Interesting.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 18, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Noooo! Have you heard what's on MMWS bench?


Enlighten us
I checked the other site with a link that someone provided.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 18, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Not chainsaws, but this is what's consuming my time right now. This is just the first of three section. Total square footage of the whole job is 4,000. This part is 1650. I'm hoping to pour Wednesday morning. I have a crew coming in for that.
> 
> This was 10 days ago.
> 
> ...


Going to have a Brad's New Parking Area GTG?


----------



## Edwad (Jul 18, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Going to have a Brad's New Parking Area GTG?


I like that. Lol


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 18, 2017)

Edwad said:


> I like that. Lol


Would be fun. We can get some brand spanking new grease stains on pour


----------



## Edwad (Jul 18, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Would be fun. We can get some brand spanking new grease stains on pour


Let's organize this!


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 18, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Enlighten us
> I checked the other site with a link that someone provided.



Then you enlighten us. Ah heck, as I havent already. Lol. Appears another thread should be started by another credible work saw builder, warning members what a hack @jmssaws is. 
Its to bad he was pawned off on this site to continue his ways.

@Fanboys of jmssaws here's your cue to tell how great your saw is. Though you probably only ran it to post a video. Lol.

I still want to see the cylinder base sanding belt sander. Maybe it'll be for sale cheap?


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 19, 2017)

JonCraig said:


> Those pics are before, I'm assuming? Be sure to take lots of pics of the carnage!!!



phew, no carnage. decomp valve loosened up and popped suddenly. P&C are fine, retightened decomp


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 19, 2017)

Good to hear it didn't break anything...


----------



## CR888 (Jul 19, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Porting a new 390 this morningATTACH=full]591469[/ATTACH]


Can you post some pics of the tools you use to port saws with like lathe, foredom, burrs etc.


----------



## steve easy (Jul 19, 2017)

My chinese jigsaw, going use it to cut dots and see how long it lasts.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 19, 2017)

CR888 said:


> Can you post some pics of the tools you use to port saws with like lathe, foredom, burrs etc.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's the finished 390 cylinder


----------



## CR888 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks that's a pretty nice setup, do do put some sort of grip/shrinkwrap on your hand pieces or is that how they come.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 20, 2017)

CR888 said:


> Thanks that's a pretty nice setup, do do put some sort of grip/shrinkwrap on your hand pieces or is that how they come.


I put shrink wrap on them.
Helps keep your hand cool.
After a while they will get hot


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 20, 2017)

My what big bores you have.........


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 20, 2017)

66mm! 


El Moobs said:


> My what big bores you have.........
> 
> View attachment 591879


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 20, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> 66mm!



Yeah Baby. 

I'm just doing a little machine work on em. Sending them on to someone that is better with next part than I am.


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 20, 2017)

Its impressive what guys out west do with those, considering how the rev in stock form.



El Moobs said:


> Yeah Baby.
> 
> I'm just doing a little machine work on em. Sending them on to someone that is better with next part than I am.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 20, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Its impressive what guys out west do with those, considering how the rev in stock form.



These are leaving the US to do a little racing in OZ.


----------



## Sepia (Jul 20, 2017)

El Moobs said:


> These are leaving the US to do a little racing in OZ.


Pack them well - no doubt they are in for a rough ride. I get stuff from across the pond all the time and the packages are always beat and stomped.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 20, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Pack them well - no doubt they are in for a rough ride. I get stuff from across the pond all the time and the packages are always beat and stomped.



Will do. I've shipped literally hundreds of packages out of the country........and you are dead right. They are hard on stuff. A 390XP top end with busted cooling fins saw the latest.


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 20, 2017)

Any pictures of your welding setup you use on stainless steel muffler?



jmssaws said:


> View attachment 591717
> View attachment 591718
> View attachment 591719


----------



## 94SRUNNER (Jul 20, 2017)

Picked up a MS260 back in June. It's in great condition and only needed a light tuneup and cleaning.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 20, 2017)

94SRUNNER said:


> Picked up a MS260 back in June. It's in great condition and only needed a light tuneup and cleaning. View attachment 592028



Nice saw. It's pretty cool when you get a deal on an easy fix.


----------



## 94SRUNNER (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks! It's a great saw. I put a new bar on it along with a few other parts. I'm already looking for another one!


----------



## BrokenSVT (Jul 20, 2017)

94SRUNNER said:


> Picked up a MS260 back in June. It's in great condition and only needed a light tuneup and cleaning. View attachment 592028



Nice find!


----------



## Sepia (Jul 20, 2017)

I've got my 272xp on my bench after finally getting all the parts to put it back together. However, the crank I got is bent and I didn't notice until I had the cases assembled. So it's coming back apart and will have to wait until I get another crank. Then it's off to a certain farm boy for some grinding and squishing.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Jul 21, 2017)

After fixing and tuning a friend's poulan 2150 and a few tillers word got around at work that I am mechanically inclined. So now I have this farm boss sitting on my bench a local shop couldn't find anything wrong with. Runs good until it's hot then dies and and won't start. I'm thinking tank vent and or vapor lock. Gonna have to clean it up and run it to find out.









Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 21, 2017)

Toy4xchris said:


> After fixing and tuning a friend's poulan 2150 and a few tillers word got around at work that I am mechanically inclined. So now I have this farm boss sitting on my bench a local shop couldn't find anything wrong with. Runs good until it's hot then dies and and won't start. I'm thinking tank vent and or vapor lock. Gonna have to clean it up and run it to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you think it's the tank vent it should be easy to check, just remove the one that's on it and put a piece of tubing in it's place..


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jul 21, 2017)

coil also might be suspect


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 21, 2017)

Got a few more little huskys to port


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2017)

This was Wednesday morning. 27yds.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 21, 2017)

I've done quite a bit of flat work and 27yrd is a good bit of work to lay down and finish. 

Broom finish I assume?


----------



## Toy4xchris (Jul 21, 2017)

So pulled the muffler off to try and clean some oil and crap out off it and this is the Piston it's about 4-5 years old and from the word of my friend only ran factory Stihl oil in it





Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 21, 2017)

Toy4xchris said:


> So pulled the muffler off to try and clean some oil and crap out off it and this is the Piston it's about 4-5 years old and from the word of my friend only ran factory Stihl oil in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sometimes that crud from the muffler gets sucked back into the engine creating what you have..


----------



## Toy4xchris (Jul 21, 2017)

Figure that is the hot side of the cylinder also so more like to get wear. I wasn't trying to call out Stihl oil for anyone reading this I was just giving the information I was given.

Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like it's scored pretty good to me


----------



## Toy4xchris (Jul 21, 2017)

Ya gotta give my buddy some options and see what he wants but am gonna lean towards just getting him running and let him blow the motor then do a 390 kit from Bailey's

Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't think I would blame the oil for that one. I run mostly Stihl oil and never had anything like that. It could be the amount of oil you're using but I'd rather think it was too much air..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 21, 2017)

Toy4xchris said:


> Ya gotta give my buddy some options and see what he wants but am gonna lean towards just getting him running and let him blow the motor then do a 390 kit from Bailey's
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash


 390 kits right now are cheaper than 290 kits from about a year ago..maybe not at Bailey's though.


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 21, 2017)

That's a shame.


jmssaws said:


> Got a few more little huskys to port
> View attachment 592113
> View attachment 592114


----------



## SquareFile (Jul 21, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Looks like it's scored pretty good to me



Why do you post here? Didn't you trash this site? Oh, that's right you just run your flappers to suck newbies in and screw them over. Coward!


----------



## weimedog (Jul 21, 2017)

Unfortunately a bunch of saws that need to be fixed...two 372xt's, a 550, a 562, and two Stihl 441's. BUT can't get to them because of the weather doing bad things to the farm and hay..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 22, 2017)

What a difference a few hundred miles make. We haven't had hardly any rain for quite a while, too hot here to do much work on anything. From looking at the radar it appears a big splotch of rain heading toward New York again.. I bought a pressure washer today (used), haven't had a chance to check it out yet to see what it will do...


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 22, 2017)

220psi


----------



## grack (Jul 22, 2017)

weimedog said:


> Unfortunately a bunch of saws that need to be fixed...two 372xt's, a 550, a 562, and two Stihl 441's. BUT can't get to them because of the weather doing bad things to the farm and hay..



That's what i figured you used to post daily.
We all busy now lol
Those that wants to be at least
did you get any run time on the 036 china saw you built
My china 
372s are going strong no issue's.


----------



## grack (Jul 22, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Why do you post here? Didn't you trash this site? Oh, that's right you just run your flappers to suck newbies in and screw them over. Coward!


----------



## grack (Jul 22, 2017)

grack said:


> View attachment 592242


I do my own work on everything where's the fun in mailing a saw off and taking a chance of not getting what you expected or paid for.
Someone i know i may have them cut bases or squish.
i'm not set up for it but i prefer to build my own.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Jul 22, 2017)

Found this looks like it could make my buddies saw and wallet happy
http://www.hlsproparts.com/Stihl-039-MS390-overhaul-kit-with-crankshaft-p/h30391-dns.htm

Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## grack (Jul 22, 2017)

Toy4xchris said:


> Found this looks like it could make my buddies saw and wallet happy
> http://www.hlsproparts.com/Stihl-039-MS390-overhaul-kit-with-crankshaft-p/h30391-dns.htm
> 
> Sent from my electronic leash


I've built three 390s using different kits.
i used one of their kits no problem ran great i reused the oem wristpin bearing and put cabers in one but the china rings have held up fine.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Jul 22, 2017)

Mattyo said:


> 220psi
> View attachment 592235


Just pull a little harder!! . That may be pretty snappy!!


----------



## weimedog (Jul 22, 2017)

grack said:


> That's what i figured you used to post daily.
> We all busy now lol
> Those that wants to be at least
> did you get any run time on the 036 china saw you built
> ...



Have a few tanks through the 036 and the 038 now. The 036 has a moving target for carb tuning. Have to tweak it almost every outing, and once tweaked it runs well. I really think the 038 is going to be my favorite Chinese saw. Lighter than the 066's, and with some development should run like a 70cc saw should. I like mine so far.


----------



## Edwad (Jul 22, 2017)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> Just pull a little harder!! . That may be pretty snappy!!


You have a lot of saws! Lol


----------



## Edwad (Jul 22, 2017)

SquareFile said:


> Why do you post here? Didn't you trash this site? Oh, that's right you just run your flappers to suck newbies in and screw them over. Coward!


You always bring up good points! I never disagree with your ideas.


----------



## Edwad (Jul 22, 2017)

Edwad said:


> You always bring up good points! I never disagree with your ideas.


I'm in the car business. Today it's so important to maintain your reputation. Nobody buys from crooked person anymore knowingly. When I buy a saw I will buy from a reputable person. We need to all be together in our business dealings.


----------



## Edwad (Jul 22, 2017)

grack said:


> I do my own work on everything where's the fun in mailing a saw off and taking a chance of not getting what you expected or paid for.
> Someone i know i may have them cut bases or squish.
> i'm not set up for it but i prefer to build my own.


Do you build a lot of saws?


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 22, 2017)

Sparkysparks9 said:


> Just pull a little harder!! . That may be pretty snappy!!



Wish I had a few minutes today to start it lol...tomorrow I'll give her a tug


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Mattyo (Jul 23, 2017)

Tugged...fired. rocks.  no wood to cut though. ..so on a shelf it goes


----------



## Edwad (Jul 23, 2017)

Mattyo said:


> Tugged...fired. rocks.  no wood to cut though. ..so on a shelf it goes


Nice! Who ported it?


----------



## KG441c (Jul 23, 2017)

Couple of 064s myself and member Laslab had on the bench this morning


----------



## Edwad (Jul 23, 2017)

KG441c said:


> Couple of 064s myself and member Laslab had on the bench this morningView attachment 592537


Very nice job there.


----------



## jmssaws (Jul 23, 2017)

KG441c said:


> Couple of 064s myself and member Laslab had on the bench this morningView attachment 592537


Nice looking saws.
Especially the covers


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 23, 2017)

KG441c said:


> Couple of 064s myself and member Laslab had on the bench this morningView attachment 592537



064s, those are like super outdated right? 

I'll do you a favor and give you $100 for the pair. Put it towards a new model. 


In all seriousness, Damn, those are some fine looking saws!!


----------



## KG441c (Jul 23, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> Nice looking saws.
> Especially the covers


Thank u sir


----------



## KG441c (Jul 23, 2017)

Ryan'smilling said:


> 064s, those are like super outdated right?
> 
> I'll do you a favor and give you $100 for the pair. Put it towards a new model.
> 
> ...


Thank u sir


----------



## KG441c (Jul 23, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Very nice job there.


Thank u sir


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 23, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Nice! Who ported it?



Jmssaws ported the jug. But the rest of the build is mine from the bearings on up.

The jug was intended for a different saw....but I shoehorn it into this one. Meteor piston ....nachis ....new seals filter etc etc. Starts nice ...but no wood to cut.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jul 24, 2017)

i do love an 064, new old stock or beat to death, just a great saw saw


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jul 24, 2017)

Definitive Dave said:


> i do love an 064, new old stock or beat to death, just a great saw saw


Me to Dave, i have been looking at Keiths for three yeasrs now and I had a chance to do a kittle horetrading for one.. been rounding up parts since.. down to a 3/4 wrap and a piaton..


----------



## Lowhog (Jul 24, 2017)

Just finished a 066 now its a B&S cast iron stationary born on April 1952. I was told it ran a log splitter.


----------



## ML12 (Jul 25, 2017)

Cut off saws..... Dad needed one for some concrete work, said I would find him one on Craigslist. I did, $40, but needing new everything essentially (the pile of Partner parts).




Then driving home 3 days later I found the stihl in a pile of lawnmowers on the side of the road with a 'free' sign on it! just needed a new top end, and the air filter! 




Needless to say these two have kept me busy for the past 2 weeks.

I also got a Remington SL-9 in the free pile, it needs to be cleaned badly. and have the gas dumped. its a nice green color.


----------



## Roygor (Jul 26, 2017)

Just finished tonight, I'll dump fuel in it and crank it over tomorrow night. Good spark, the thing should p



urr.


----------



## Sepia (Jul 26, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> I've got my 272xp on my bench after finally getting all the parts to put it back together. However, the crank I got is bent and I didn't notice until I had the cases assembled. So it's coming back apart and will have to wait until I get another crank. Then it's off to a certain farm boy for some grinding and squishing.


Got my new (used) crank today. This time I put it on my v blocks and checked it lol. Got the bearings on it and its now in the freezer and cases are in the oven. Unless by some divine intervention, I will have the cases assembled in an hour or so. That's as far as we go tonight - got an o-ring ordered that should be here tomorrow.


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 26, 2017)

ML12 said:


> Cut off saws..... Dad needed one for some concrete work, said I would find him one on Craigslist. I did, $40, but needing new everything essentially (the pile of Partner parts).
> 
> View attachment 592878
> 
> ...




ts350 has the 08s motor. here are the manuals if someone cant make one out of it will send send it back to me please


----------



## Sepia (Jul 26, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Got my new (used) crank today. This time I put it on my v blocks and checked it lol. Got the bearings on it and its now in the freezer and cases are in the oven. Unless by some divine intervention, I will have the cases assembled in an hour or so. That's as far as we go tonight - got an o-ring ordered that should be here tomorrow.


Success.


----------



## Roygor (Jul 26, 2017)

That's going to be a great looking 272. Got mine to purr a little, need to get it to a tach this weekend. Tried to post a little video off my phone, but ether it's not aloud or I'm not smart enough.


----------



## Sepia (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks. It's really just a mishmash of parts at this point in time. I bought it blown up, installed oem piston cylinder, used it for 15 years and then the crank brg let go. So now it has aftermarket cases, and parts from a couple different saws. Hopefully it runs well when I'm done.

Your 048 looks good! Vids here have to be a certain format or they won't load. You can always load onto youtube then link to it here.


----------



## Roygor (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for the compliment and the video information. Sounds like you have been doing this for awhile, so bet that 272 is in good hands. Off to the next build,036.


----------



## Sepia (Jul 30, 2017)

Well it ain't gonna win 1st prize at the fair, but there it is all back together.


----------



## Roygor (Jul 31, 2017)

Chris, that's a great looking 272. My mentor and partner in crime on rebuilding chainsaws would be impressed. Although he rebuilds all sorts of saws, his stable is orange and black. I've seen a few 272's, 372's, 395's and once in awhile he will open the cabinet and pull out a mint 3120xp that I think has only seen one tank of gas. Well here is what I've been spending time on, a 036.


----------



## Sepia (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks Roygor. I also have an 036 here that I have to fix the oiler on. I will post it up when I get working on it.


----------



## weimedog (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Toy4xchris (Aug 3, 2017)

Got some parts in now just waiting for the carb rebuild parts. Then this ms290 will become a 390.









Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm going on the bench a week from tomorrow. The ulcerative colitis has gotten too severe and hasn't responded to any treatment. I ended up in the ER last Saturday with a fever of 102.6. I was released yesterday, but will be going back in next Friday the 11th to have my colon removed. It will be the first of three surgeries over the next 8-9 months. I'd appreciate your prayers as I begin this journey. 

http://www.crohnscolitisfoundation.org/resources/removing-the-colon-surgical.html


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Aug 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going on the bench a week from tomorrow. The ulcerative colitis has gotten too severe and hasn't responded to any treatment. I ended up in the ER last Saturday with a fever of 102.6. I was released yesterday, but will be going back in next Friday the 11th to have my colon removed. It will be the first of three surgeries over the next 8-9 months. I'd appreciate your prayers as I begin this journey.
> 
> http://www.crohnscolitisfoundation.org/resources/removing-the-colon-surgical.html


I don't know you, I've never had a conversation with you but we serve a mighty God. Prayers from Idaho my friend.


----------



## deaves61 (Aug 3, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going on the bench a week from tomorrow. The ulcerative colitis has gotten too severe and hasn't responded to any treatment. I ended up in the ER last Saturday with a fever of 102.6. I was released yesterday, but will be going back in next Friday the 11th to have my colon removed. It will be the first of three surgeries over the next 8-9 months. I'd appreciate your prayers as I begin this journey.
> 
> http://www.crohnscolitisfoundation.org/resources/removing-the-colon-surgical.html


Hope all goes well Brad, prayers sent.


----------



## CR888 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hope everything goes well Brad and you get better. I bet many feel the same way.


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 4, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going on the bench a week from tomorrow. The ulcerative colitis has gotten too severe and hasn't responded to any treatment. I ended up in the ER last Saturday with a fever of 102.6. I was released yesterday, but will be going back in next Friday the 11th to have my colon removed. It will be the first of three surgeries over the next 8-9 months. I'd appreciate your prayers as I begin this journey.
> 
> http://www.crohnscolitisfoundation.org/resources/removing-the-colon-surgical.html


A positive mind gives hope to a positive outcome, stay positive and your body will pay it back to you. Good luck.


----------



## Adam08ski (Aug 4, 2017)

Just bought this 038 casing for £24, everything in the picture is in good usable condition minus the piston, which is getting canned for a magnum top end anyway.
I know it is an 038 but the mags have a soft spot in my heart.

Full strip and repaint in order here me thinks.


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 4, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going on the bench a week from tomorrow. The ulcerative colitis has gotten too severe and hasn't responded to any treatment. I ended up in the ER last Saturday with a fever of 102.6. I was released yesterday, but will be going back in next Friday the 11th to have my colon removed. It will be the first of three surgeries over the next 8-9 months. I'd appreciate your prayers as I begin this journey.
> 
> http://www.crohnscolitisfoundation.org/resources/removing-the-colon-surgical.html



Sending prayers your way from Italy, Brad.


----------



## Armbru84 (Aug 4, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going on the bench a week from tomorrow. The ulcerative colitis has gotten too severe and hasn't responded to any treatment. I ended up in the ER last Saturday with a fever of 102.6. I was released yesterday, but will be going back in next Friday the 11th to have my colon removed. It will be the first of three surgeries over the next 8-9 months. I'd appreciate your prayers as I begin this journey.
> 
> http://www.crohnscolitisfoundation.org/resources/removing-the-colon-surgical.html


Hard to like this post Brad...I hope everything goes well and that you have a quick road back. While recovering make sure to check in here to keep us updated!


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Aug 4, 2017)

waiting on my decal set to arrive and looking for a brake spring (if I can find one) i have all the rest of the brake parts, but this sweet heart is almost done. 1985 2100cd


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 4, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> waiting on my decal set to arrive and looking for a brake spring (if I can find one) i have all the rest of the brake parts, but this sweet heart is almost done. 1985 2100cdView attachment 594599
> View attachment 594598
> View attachment 594600


Beautiful resto job!


----------



## grack (Aug 20, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Do you build a lot of saws?


Sorry i missed you're post
Too busy to do many i finished my 2000 288 lite my oldest brother gave me when he retired from logging.
It's all new except bearings.
New meteor piston kit mahle cylinder original to the saw always a strong runner.
Seals av mounts carb kit fuel line etc. Feels new again i think i ran this one before he did back then lol
I'm building two more 288s for my friends they brought me a box of part's.
They are going to have to fight over the decomp saw it was my last one Lol


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Aug 20, 2017)

Man I'd love me a nice 288


----------



## grack (Aug 20, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> Man I'd love me a nice 288


I would like to keep all three lol
They used to be plentiful but no more the loggers went through all of them here it seems.
I hope the Chinese build a complete kit and full wraps for them.
They would make a fortune
Guy's here beg me to sell mine it's never leaving lol
I just need a oem chainbrake and I'm done with mine.
I've been having fun building the 365/372 china saw's over 14 gallons of mix through one so far.
I cut down a 268 piston for it and poleman built me a dolmar 7900 carb for it.
It's my favorite saw i use it all the time.


----------



## Charlie Pendleton (Aug 20, 2017)

grack said:


> I would like to keep all three lol
> They used to be plentiful but no more the loggers went through all of them here it seems.
> I hope the Chinese build a complete kit and full wraps for them.
> They would make a fortune
> ...


You have a nice 288 I'm jealous. If huztl would make 262, 288 and 2100 parts or kits people would be bouncing off the walls. Heck they'd sell 100's of 2100 chain brakes the second they hit the market. Plus there shouldn't be any hard feelings if they build discontinued parts and or saws. I've built 2 of the 365 kits both with ported big bores and defiantly a go to saw so I'm eager to see a 288 kit probably above anything else they build.


----------



## grack (Aug 20, 2017)

Charlie Pendleton said:


> You have a nice 288 I'm jealous. If huztl would make 262, 288 and 2100 parts or kits people would be bouncing off the walls. Heck they'd sell 100's of 2100 chain brakes the second they hit the market. Plus there shouldn't be any hard feelings if they build discontinued parts and or saws. I've built 2 of the 365 kits both with ported big bores and defiantly a go to saw so I'm eager to see a 288 kit probably above anything else they build.


Same here i truly believe it would be very well received and a nice set of full wraps too lol
They still sell 288s in Brazil I'm told don't know for sure.


----------



## bulletpruf (Aug 26, 2017)

Mixed bag today -

Jonsereds XA diesel - new arrival - for a quick triage. Compression feels good. Other than being filthy, saw is in pretty darn good condition. Neat saw that uses propane to heat up a plug in the combustion chamber to get it started. And the kicker is that the propane is stored in the handle - it has a schrader valve on the back to fill it up. The Jonsered XA diesel is the successor to the Comet diesel.




And a Stihl Contra - very early model - serial 104XXX. Not sand cast, but still an early one. This one was lost somewhere between here and Germany for about a month, but finally arrived yesterday. Needed a bit of work on the recoil, but once fixed, it had good compression (125 psi) and starts on a prime. Needs to be gone through (fuel lines, filter, carb rebuild, etc), but this is definitely a very low hour saw - doesn't appear to have been buggered with at all, piston looks immaculate, and the exterior of the saw is not beat up at all. Also the first Contra that I've bought that has what appears to be the the original chip guard in place and complete. Has a newer style clutch cover and a few cracked ribs on the recoil cover but I have correct spares for both. Bought it PHO, but somewhere in the garage I have a spare 36" bar or two.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 26, 2017)

Just have a couple in for a rebuild, an 029 and an 066, both needing a top end. The 026 had a small crack in the intake boot and I've tore the 029 down and didn't find anything but of course gonna put new seals in it when I do the piston/cylinder, I've checked the boot and pulse hose which looked okay. I usually replace the pulse hose anyway since they're cheap.


----------



## Edwad (Aug 26, 2017)

grack said:


> Sorry i missed you're post
> Too busy to do many i finished my 2000 288 lite my oldest brother gave me when he retired from logging.
> It's all new except bearings.
> New meteor piston kit mahle cylinder original to the saw always a strong runner.
> ...


Great looking saw!!


----------



## grack (Aug 26, 2017)

Edwad said:


> Great looking saw!!


Thanks i finished one of my friends 288s today it runs great as well.
I tuned it in wood after heat cycling it.
i'm waiting on a piston and wrist pin bearing and i will finish the third 288 it won't be pretty lol I've used up all the nicest part's
But it will run good.


----------



## grack (Aug 26, 2017)

I have to pick up a like new 346 that had an air leak toasted the topend.
And a jonsered 450 haven't worked on one of those in year's.


----------



## grack (Aug 31, 2017)

Finished the 346 new meteor lines and kit broke it in testing it against my 261 and 490.
Runs good but i prefer the 261.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 31, 2017)

My bench today is full of Lawn Boy parts as I'm swapping engines to try to get one good engine and one good deck together. The engine I pulled out had little compression, I looked in the exhaust port holes and they were almost completely blocked with carbon as was the muffler. I'll swap in a decent engine and tackle that one later..


----------



## Lowhog (Sep 2, 2017)

A old Stihl that needs starter help.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 2, 2017)

That is an old one, better hang onto it..


----------



## madmarksolomon (Sep 4, 2017)

Rebuilding a Walbro for my 066 and I'm out of crown, "can anyone send me sum Canadian whiskey so I can finish my carb rebuild".


----------



## bulletpruf (Sep 4, 2017)

Mixed bag again this weekend. SP125 on Saturday for a quick look and re-assemble (just bought from a member) and then Jonsereds on Sunday - 110(?) and 111S.

Scott


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 4, 2017)

I'll eventually get back to working on chainsaws I hope, today I'm tackling the Wi Fi in my house. Seems the more I tinker with it the worse it gets...I ordered a book entitled "Wi Fi for Dummies", sounds pretty apt..


----------



## Sepia (Sep 5, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'll eventually get back to working on chainsaws I hope, today I'm tackling the Wi Fi in my house. Seems the more I tinker with it the worse it gets...I ordered a book entitled "Wi Fi for Dummies", sounds pretty apt..


I assume you are talking about setting up a network in your house? Or are you having signal difficulties in some areas of your house? There are settings in your router that allow you to assign specific channels that can sometimes remedy signal issues when other devices are conflicting with your router. It's pretty straight forward once you get in there.

If you are setting up a network with multiple devices and users, and multiple profiles and permissions, I just have to say - have fun with that, ugh. You have my sympathies.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 5, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> I assume you are talking about setting up a network in your house? Or are you having signal difficulties in some areas of your house? There are settings in your router that allow you to assign specific channels that can sometimes remedy signal issues when other devices are conflicting with your router. It's pretty straight forward once you get in there.
> 
> If you are setting up a network with multiple devices and users, and multiple profiles and permissions, I just have to say - have fun with that, ugh. You have my sympathies.


 Actually, I bought a ROKU wireless television device from Walmart and it's on the opposite end of the house from my router so I bought a range extender which, after my tinkering, actually works worse than it did. The instructions were printed for someone with 15 year old eyes and I'm 74, even with glasses it's barely visible. I guess I can always call my ISP and have them come out and set it up for me as a last resort.. I also thought about just running some long wires so I can put the original router in the middle of the house, just thought wireless would be the neatest.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 5, 2017)

Maybe you can get the instructions from the manufacturer's website. I hate the micro print that manufacturers are using these days on packages and instructions. When is mankind going to develop technology that allows larger print that people can actually read?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 5, 2017)

So far I'm getting more info from people on the internet than I'll ever get from the instructions. This is a no-name device that I bought off ebay for cheap and I think it actually works but the problem as I see it is this non-techie that's trying to install it. I know some people who are more in the know and may enlist their help on this..


----------



## bulletpruf (Sep 6, 2017)

Jonsereds 601's on the bench here. Clean, triage, compression check (180 on a few of 'em), see if they'll run, etc. Going to keep a red one and a blue one and sell the other two.


----------



## Tor R (Sep 6, 2017)

Stocking up projects for the winter...


----------



## dynodave (Sep 6, 2017)

Lowhog said:


> A old Stihl that needs starter help.View attachment 599469
> View attachment 599470



Won't crank(starter slips)?
Won't fire up?
Here is mine:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/gallery/photos/fs51ave.4800/

Absolutely... never put E-10 in these. DAMHIK


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 6, 2017)

Got the Wi Fi up and running, all just a matter of passwords put in the right place. That being done I went to the garage and got the trusty log splitter out and split up about a rick or so of wood. I got most of it done but will have some left over to split up later, kinda ran out of daylight today.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 6, 2017)

Brought home a anvil today. It old and must weigh about 150lbs. I'm searching for a nice but end of a log to mount it on.
Should I sandblast it to clean it up?


----------



## teacherman (Sep 6, 2017)

My bench is covered in junk, but three projects are an 038 magnum basket case, an 036 that dribbles oil out the bottom by the adjuster screw, and an 084 that has been through the mill, both literally and so to speak. It stihl has 130 lbs and it runs, but I need to take it down and check it out, so I might as well re-ring it. I think it's probably too beat up to warrant a full restoration, but it could make a good runner.


----------



## bulletpruf (Sep 7, 2017)

J.Walker said:


> Brought home a anvil today. It old and must weigh about 150lbs. I'm searching for a nice but end of a log to mount it on.
> Should I sandblast it to clean it up?



We're going to need to see some pics of that fella.

I would not sandblast it; will change the texture. Use a wire brush on a drill or die grinder instead, and then coat it with boiled linseed oil. If you use BLO, dispose of the rags properly; spontaneous combustion is a definite probability if you leave them in your trash can...


----------



## Acornhill (Sep 9, 2017)

My bench is clean at the moment but I do have 6 or 7 saws in boxes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 9, 2017)

Mine too, caught up...for now.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a handful of saws here that I owed people. Here is a 395XP I received completely disassembled and in a box. I don't normally take jobs like this, but this was a bartering deal.

These pics are all after I cleaned everything up.




































New clutch springs and bar guide.





The plastic is quite faded, but I cleaned it up and sprayed it down with tire shine. It got new decals as well.




















Don't tell anyone, but I forgot to put bar lube in it before running it, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 10, 2017)

Here's a 288XP that had already been gone through. I gave it a quick going over and tuned it in the cut.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2017)

I ported this 064 Friday evening. What an animal!


I then proceeded to tear down a brand new 372XP that had never been started to put ceramic bearings and a Wiseco piston in it. It got ported as well. I'm now waiting on a XT carb, 390 intake tract, and non-flocked filter for it. This is a saw that came from Robin Wood. It has a jungle muffler and no limiter caps on the carb  It has a low top flocked filter, and that's not getting it done.

@Edwad , sorry you had to wait so many months!

I also split my 346XP and put new ceramic bearings in it. I didn't take any pics of that job though.


----------



## Adam08ski (Sep 17, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I ported this 064 Friday evening. What an animal!
> 
> 
> I then proceeded to tear down a brand new 372XP that had never been started to put ceramic bearings and a Wiseco piston in it. It got ported as well. I'm now waiting on a XT carb, 390 intake tract, and non-flocked filter for it. This is a saw that came from Robin Wood. It has a jungle muffler and no limiter caps on the carb  It has a low top flocked filter, and that's not getting it done.
> ...




Are those pistons teflon coated? They look tasty


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Are those pistons teflon coated? They look tasty


I don't know what the coating is. I like them because they're lighter and run a single thin ring.


----------



## Edwad (Sep 17, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I ported this 064 Friday evening. What an animal!
> 
> 
> I then proceeded to tear down a brand new 372XP that had never been started to put ceramic bearings and a Wiseco piston in it. It got ported as well. I'm now waiting on a XT carb, 390 intake tract, and non-flocked filter for it. This is a saw that came from Robin Wood. It has a jungle muffler and no limiter caps on the carb  It has a low top flocked filter, and that's not getting it done.
> ...



Wow! Great job Brad. Thanks for your help with my 064! I appreciate all you have done for me.


----------



## Sepia (Sep 17, 2017)

Looking good! Are you going to put the titanium piston pin in it?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 17, 2017)

I had a couple of Dolmars to work on, a PS350 and a PS32. The 350 needed a ign. module and the 32 was missing the carburetor. I tried to find a carb for the 32 but couldn't even find any literature on that saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Looking good! Are you going to put the titanium piston pin in it?


I've not yet used one of those.


----------



## Leerod83 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mr. Snelling you look like you're feeling pretty good and I'm glad of it. Your abilities are outstanding. My wife has similar problems/issues but not too that extent and I know how it affects her. Awesome job man.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 17, 2017)

I think it's Snelling...


----------



## Laslabjohn (Sep 18, 2017)

Not on my bench, but did finish it on kitchen table, does that count? And yes I do have psp..


----------



## Leerod83 (Sep 18, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think it's Snelling...


Swype....... Didn't catch it.


----------



## Mygalomorph (Sep 18, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I don't know what the coating is. I like them because they're lighter and run a single thin ring.



It's a moly coating ( molybdenum-disulfide)


----------



## CharlieHorse (Sep 18, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I have a 3/4 HP bench grinder with a Multitool belt grinder on one side and a 8" wire wheel on the other.
> 
> http://www.trick-tools.com/Multitool_2_x_36_inch_Belt_Grinder_Attachment_MT362_305


Could also try Evapo Rust from various including Harbor Freight, that will remove all the brown rust in a day of soaking, it is amazing stuff, and non-toxic and cheap. Can put a bit in a plastic ziploc large enough to contain your item and then remove all air. Can reuse it over and over, I drain off and leave sediment, but don't need to.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2017)

After nearly a year, I was finally able to start my trailer build last night. I bought all of the steel and nearly every little part of the trailer last year. I intended to build it over my Christmas vacation but was just too sick. In less than three hours, a friend of mine and I had the spring perches welded onto the axles, the frame cut out, squared, leveled, and partially welded! The dimensions are 18' x 82 1/2".













































The primary purpose of this trailer is to haul my tractor.


----------



## Adam08ski (Sep 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> After nearly a year, I was finally able to start my trailer build last night. I bought all of the steel and nearly every little part of the trailer last year. I intended to build it over my Christmas vacation but was just too sick. In less than three hours, a friend of mine and I had the spring perches welded onto the axles, the frame cut out, squared, leveled, and partially welded! The dimensions are 18' x 82 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Case VAC? Nice


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 19, 2017)

Adam08ski said:


> Case VAC? Nice


SC


----------



## Adam08ski (Sep 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> SC


I see now, the panel work is different, same era I think though? My friend's father has a VAC. Think it runs on petrol paraffin, could be wrong or was that the super major.. I dunno.


----------



## Lowhog (Sep 19, 2017)

I had a sc case years ago.


----------



## Toy4xchris (Sep 19, 2017)

So I still have the MS290 to 390 job on my desk but since then I've aquired a few more non-running projects a few belong to me but 1 saw and the tractor are a not.








Sent from my electronic leash


----------



## Matt Hogden (Sep 19, 2017)

Huztle MS361 with a 49mm topend, mild porting and matching and muffler mod. 
This is my first Chinese saw build. Some parts are missing from the kit. I am waiting on Huztl to send them.
Quality if awesome in some areas and marginal in others. The chain tensioner is notchy and yucky.
For this build, i decided to run genuine Stihl,
Main bearings 
Main seals
Small end bearing
Fuel line.
Hopefully it runs good.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 20, 2017)

my trailer. just a wood hauler, 11 x 6 deck, 4000lb axle. pic b4 last flip.

pics of that Volvo when done?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 20, 2017)

All of the crossmembers were cut and welded in last night.
















Design for the ramps/tailgate.


----------



## ML12 (Sep 20, 2017)

its been a while since I took pics of a saw build in progress. I bolted up the cases and top end on this one last night. Still needs seals, carb kit, intake gaskets, but everything else is just waiting to go back together.






Quite a bit of chain scuff on the right hand case, but its all hidden under the clutch cover and the case isn't compromised so I'm not worried.



The tank looks good, was holding oil/some gas residue no problem so I don't think it leaks. Installed a grommet and tygon for fuel line so that I didn't have to buy a molded line.


----------



## ML12 (Sep 20, 2017)

A few more pictures. Put the top end on with a thinner base gasket and some motoseal, squish is right around .025" The muffler got dented at some point but its not too bad.



Top end and fuel tank installed.




You can see the muffler dents in this pic




Put the handlebar and spike on too.


----------



## ML12 (Sep 20, 2017)

Ended up putting on the covers to see what the saw would look like when it was finished.
All the cases and covers were stripped down, sand blasted, primed and painted with plastikote "gasoline resistant" engine enamel. I've had good luck with it once its been dried for a couple weeks.



The cases had been welded by someone previously, but they did a good job, quite a bit of porosity though. you can see the clutch cover by the bar studs has been welded.



looks kind of naked without the decal on the starter housing, but I couldn't find one for a 280S



Has anyone got a trick for reinstalling the carb and throttle. It was a pain to take apart. Hoping it goes back together more easily.

I'd also love to get a full wrap handle for this, but I don't know if one from a 480 would fit. I assume so.

Also how do you guys keep the underside of the tank on these from getting destroyed? I am thinking of epoxying some rubber strips on so that it sits on them when its on the ground.


----------



## bulletpruf (Sep 21, 2017)

What's on my bench? [email protected] good question. I've been in Poland for work for almost 2 weeks; forgot what was on it when I left.

Get home later today, and have 8 days before I have to be back at work, so I can assure you there will be a LOT on my bench during that time period! I have a Jonsered 601 without spark, a few saws that I'm trading with other folks to get ready to ship, an 038 Magnum rebuild (modded muffler and gasket delete) that needs to go back together, 10 Jonsered XF's that need triage (compression test, check for spark, basic cleanup, etc), several 051's that are getting 075/076 P&C's, a few Husky MS90's that need triage, a Jonsered XB, an XG, and a few XD's that will need a cleanup, some Homey's that I need to sell, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2017)

We're getting close.


----------



## rd35 (Oct 13, 2017)

Brad
Very nice!!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 13, 2017)

I've got a couple of Echo saws to put top ends in, a 6700 and an 8000, seems they both got burned up by the same guy, guess he never learned how to mix fuel...


----------



## bulletpruf (Oct 14, 2017)

On my bench today? SXL Auto for recoil clean/rebuild and new cord, along with a carb rebuild and new fuel lines.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 14, 2017)

Got the parts for the 6700 so now it's together and running..I always though the Echo saws were hard to work on but this one was fairly easy. Now on to the 8000...


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Oct 16, 2017)

NOTHING.

I spent the better part of the weekend cleaning the garage. For the first time since the spring, the surface of the work bench has space on it to actually do some work.

My PP3516 is going to occupy some of the bench shortly as I get the new drive stuff installed.

After that...???


----------



## grack (Nov 28, 2017)

Rebuilt a 99 371 with a 50mm huztl ported.
Used a flat top 268 piston runs good.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 28, 2017)

Got 6 or 7 saws to be worked on, My Husqvarna 372 needing about everything, Roper 3.7 fuel lines, and 5 customer saws 020,310,028,041 and a Dolmar 510. I'm gonna continue to work until it gets a little colder then I'm gonna take it easy for awhile. 63 degrees today, not bad..


----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 29, 2017)

041 today. To start with I'll see if it has any spark. Didn't know some of these have points.


----------



## Jacklefty (Nov 29, 2017)

Still have a problem t540xp with low compression and running problems... did a complete rebuild minus piston and cylinder...(replaced ring). Only 80 psi compression after build. kind of pissed at this saw..


And a Honda mower in for a transmission replacement....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm working on the easier saws first. Holding the 020 and Dolmar for last. Got the 310 and 028 repaired yesterday, the 041 tuned up today (had stopped up carb) terrible air filter also. I guess I'm ready for the 020, not my favorite saws to work on..last will be the 510 Dolmar..


----------



## Jacklefty (Nov 30, 2017)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'm working on the easier saws first. Holding the 020 and Dolmar for last. Got the 310 and 028 repaired yesterday, the 041 tuned up today (had stopped up carb) terrible air filter also. I guess I'm ready for the 020, not my favorite saws to work on..last will be the 510 Dolmar..


the dolmar should be an easy job.... what do you have to do to the510?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 30, 2017)

Jacklefty said:


> the dolmar should be an easy job.... what do you have to do to the510?


 I don't know yet...it has good compression but I pulled on the rope several times and it wouldn't start. It had fuel in it. I'll check tomorrow and see if it has spark. Working on the fun saw today, the 020. I pulled all the stuff that was around the engine and kinda figured it had a kinked pulse line..I'll rebuild the carb since I'm in there..


----------



## Jacklefty (Nov 30, 2017)

Sweet! Sounds fun. I’m waiting on parts......


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 30, 2017)

Got the 020 finished today, had a little dirt in the carb but the main thing was a kinked impulse hose, which I replaced. The Dolmar has fuel problems I believe, something in the carburetor I imagine. It had fuel in the bottom of it but apparently wasn't getting it into the engine. I'll soak it tomorrow and put a kit in it and see if that helps.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 1, 2017)

Turns out the Dolmar 510 was the easiest one. Found the problem mostly by luck. I started the engine and it ran wide open for a second or two then died..turned out to be loose bolts holding the cylinder on..


----------



## SoopermanLuva (Dec 1, 2017)

Doing a muffler Mod on a 036. She is going to get two ports and some modding on the inside. The pipe is about 10/32 or 8mm the one behind it is stock but will be replaced with a larger 12/16 pipe just like this. Some parts are machined. I figured I'd start small and go big if necessary. The exhaust opening will be more than double anyway. Avoided welding too.  Timing advance is the next step on the list.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 1, 2017)

Cleaned up and crosshatching put in for new ring.


----------

